# Micro livestock farming



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all. Just wanted to get your opinion on micro farming on one acre. I found the info below at readynutrition.com

List of Micro livestock Breeds

Cattle &ndash; Zebu Cattle, Miniature Herefords, Mini Holstein, Red Panda Cow, White Dexter, Lowline, Miniature Longhorns, Miniature Galloways, Jerseys, Ayrshires
Birds -turkeys, chickens, ducks, pigeons, quail and guinea fowl.
Goats &ndash; Terai, Nigerian dwarf, West African dwarf, Pygmy, Nubian
Pigs - American Guinea hog, West African dwarf, Chinese dwarf, Criollo
Rabbits &ndash; Cinnamons, Californias, American Chincilla, Creme D&rsquo;Argents, Blanc D&rsquo;Hotot, New Zealand, Palomino, Rex, Sables, Satins, Silver fox (Source)
Guinea Pigs &ndash; Long haired, Short hairs, all different color variations
Miniature Deer &ndash; mouse deer, musk deer, blue duiker antelope

Does anyone have experience with such animals on one acre? I'm trying to convince my husband that we should get three chickens and a goat, but he is not at all interested


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

With only an acre small animals is probably the best bet if you want to avoid bringing in feed.
Chickens are great for small spaces. I prefer a dual purpose breed if you can have a rooster, then let one or two hens raise a clutch of chicks in the spring. You get to eat all the males except one or two and only keep the hens you need for laying in the fall.

Rabbits also don't take much space but they do have their share of issues.

For the larger animals like miniature cows 1 acre may not be enough to feed a a cow and calf year round without supplementation.

Some weaner pigs or a hog can be kept on a small plot, especially if given some scraps and/or a bit of grain or other feed.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with cowboyhermit ...

A few chickens and or rabbits also goats are herd animals, so it is not wise to go with just one.

Best of luck.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you have 1 acre with a house on it and set aside a garden area that don't leave much room.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

You really only have the room for chickens and rabbits. So start there and if you and your family love working with them and culling them then start saving for some land.

The other animals really need alot more land than you have. You can look up stocking densities to get an idea and remember that these figures are generally for pasture not mixed grass/garden/bracken.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Mt first homestead was 1/2 an acre. We had a dozen chickens, half a dozen ducks, three geese and two milking goats (and their kids). We grew all our own vegetables and fruit and some nuts. We didn't buy in much feed (just a bit of grain) but we spent quite a bit of time out collecting feed for the goats from road sides. On such a small space you have to be very careful of parasites and keeping your soil in good condition.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There is quite literally TONS of grass and other feeds as well out there for the taking for someone willing to put it up, at least in many areas.
When my family first came here they made all of their feed for many cattle out of sloughs. Even today we cut sloughs on neighboring properties in the fall for nothing or a share of the hay. With ditches, depending where you are you have to be careful not to get anything harmful but it is not that bad most of the time.

If you are willing to bring in the feed then a cow or a couple goats will be fine on an acre though, not ideal but enough room for them to stretch their legs.

I have heard good things about guinea pigs as an alternative to rabbits:dunno: they certainly have been domesticated for a lot longer, perhaps helping them deal with confinement better.

And for sure, any birds are fine on an acre, would take a LOT of them to get crowded


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Even "micro" livestock produce lots and lots of manure. Unless you have a way to compost it or dispose of it, you will soon have a smelly place and unhappy neighbors. Livestock also require a lot of feed. Grazing is best. Without pasture, you are taking on a whole host of health and behavior problems. Your tiny acre is going to be grazed down to dirt in no time. You will have to buy hay year round. Unless you have a place to store it, you will have another problem. My advice is to start with a couple of chickens. Then see how it goes.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Not a contradiction to kejmack, but I would point out that pound for pound most animals produce similar amounts of manure to dogs or cats, though nothing anywhere near as nasty. Most people think having an acre for several dogs to run is fine but somehow a couple small goats or similar would be terrible:dunno:


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Interesting topic. I spose you could keep a goat with buying or soucing other feed but you have to weight up cost vs return if your buying or driving around looking for feed.

The manure can be handled a few cool ways.....biodigester would be awsome. 

Personally i would get more than 3 chickens maybe some ducks and do free range rabbits and ditch the goats and larger stock. But im against buying in feed so im bias. Rabbits and chooks will get on fine together as well and the chooks chow down on the rabbit poo and they have similar diets that work well together. And if you have a dog then your rabbits will take care of your dog food.

Maybe also look into aquaponics


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I have had 32 chickens in a small missouri town on 1-2 acre in town farm.
We were legally allowed 2?3?
each wall of the barn had a small chicken door so they could have a fresh lawn every 2-4 weeks.
The 15 x 15 barn was primarily for them [dirt floor]
One winter we housed 3 great pyrenees.
1 fallabella draft [mini].
2 boer goats.
32 chickens.
Every body survived [even all chickens]
They didnt even seem to mind and none of the water buckets froze
The barn had a chain link waist high gate and a blanket curtain door.
We added sawdust every day shoveled everyday for dogs and horse [10-15 min work]
There was also a 1'x2' break in the concrete that the walls rested on.
This served 2 purposes 
1 chicken door.
2 We dammed and flooded the creek [spring fed never froze].
This allowed spring flooding of the barn and when it was flooded we had horse dog and us walk around and use pressurized water to liquify floor sawdust and all
then dam gate was removed to flush out the whole barn.
After 3 days to dry it was almost like a pounded dirt floor.
All feet got washed with a garden hose chickens let back in.
So twice a year chickens got a new floor.
The creek [fresh water shrimp,craw dads,water cress] got a much needed shot of nutrients.
Neighbors and cops got free eggs.
Town grocery store had to empty the dumpster much less.
Rich city folks from town paid $5 for five pickled eggs in one of 4 choices.
1 yummy
2 warm
3 hot
4 If you dont cry you get your money back. [in 3 years I gave money back twice and made the recipe hotter each time]
We wont talk to much about the time when I overnighted 2 full size percherons for 7 days in a row in that barn. [hard times hit everybody]
Boy was I glad they were well behaved and good buddies.

So my advice to you........
1 goat is lonely GOOD you be herd leader! spend time with it like a dog.
And realize some things goats CAN NOT be trained not to do.
3 chickens? nonsense get 5 and raise then from hatchlings to eat from and step into your hand. listen to them they do have rudimentary language.
Then they will come when called and run to you for protection.

One question does hubby like eggs?
Home fresh with double yolks? dark rich orange low colesteral eggs.
You do realize eggs have to be washed right?
If you can honestly say you are not romanticising it go for it.
P.S. do not ever buy a goat with bald front knees.


----------

